# Pics of Wuwu's creatures



## chris_photo (Aug 11, 2006)

I had the pleasure of meeting Wuwu today. He brought over some mantids and leaf bugs.

Here are some samples from our photosession.


----------



## worldofmantis (Aug 11, 2006)

woah nice pictures


----------



## Herp13 (Aug 11, 2006)

Nice pictures, i like the first mantid, and the flower mantid too By the way, how do you get the black background on the photos?


----------



## waretrop (Aug 11, 2006)

OMG! I am new around these parts and now I am in "overwhelm mode".

I agree, these are beautiful pictures, and beautiful critters. Waiting to find out how you made the background black. Barb


----------



## Justin (Aug 11, 2006)

Excellent photos! I love the shot of the coronatus especially.


----------



## yen_saw (Aug 11, 2006)

Very nice!! I really like the orchid pic.


----------



## wuwu (Aug 11, 2006)

wow, they came out great! good job!


----------



## chris_photo (Aug 11, 2006)

> Nice pictures, i like the first mantid, and the flower mantid too By the way, how do you get the black background on the photos?


Thanks fo the compliments everyone!

I can't thank Wuwu enough for taking the time to share his mantises with me.

To answer your question, I used flash and a black background for these shots.


----------



## Jwonni (Aug 11, 2006)

some great shots chris

and some nice mantids Wuwu


----------



## Rick (Aug 11, 2006)

Great pics


----------



## yen_saw (Aug 11, 2006)

Hi Chris, I was thinking that if you use a lighter background for mantis with darker color such as ghost mantis the effect may be better? i am aware that a lighter color background like white may ruin the pic due to light reflection but maybe using blue or green backgournd? Just my $0.02 opinion.


----------



## Herp13 (Aug 11, 2006)

Thats a good point, but i think the black is still better because overall, the shape color and form is so exotic, it stands out anyways


----------



## chris_photo (Aug 11, 2006)

> Hi Chris, I was thinking that if you use a lighter background for mantis with darker color such as ghost mantis the effect may be better? i am aware that a lighter color background like white may ruin the pic due to light reflection but maybe using blue or green backgournd? Just my $0.02 opinion.


Good point.

However, I like the dramatic effect of the black background. I think what I will do next time is try a different lighting technique to help seperate it from the background.


----------



## Kristin (Aug 11, 2006)

Great pics!! Hoping you'll satisfy my curiosity: Digital or film? Were you using a ring flash? Will you share what camera and lens you were using?

- Kristin


----------



## chris_photo (Aug 11, 2006)

> Great pics!! Hoping you'll satisfy my curiosity: Digital or film? Were you using a ring flash? Will you share what camera and lens you were using?- Kristin


Digital.

Canon 20D with Canon 100mm 2.8 macro.

I used studio strobes.


----------



## cdub11122 (Aug 11, 2006)

really great pics.


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch (Aug 11, 2006)

i've found a lot of my best pics could have been loads better with a quieter background, i'll have to set up something similar to this in future


----------



## BigBreeder (Aug 12, 2006)

I certainly will move to a black background. The shots are beautiful, my hat is off to you.

Mark D.


----------

